# Pumilio for sale at xtreme reptiles



## Guest (Jul 19, 2004)

Hi!

For anyone that is interested, Xtremereptiles.com has Pumilio for sale.

They are selling them as "Strawberry Pumilio" but I gave them a call and they described them as red with dark blue/black legs. They told me they just came in from Panama on friday and they only have 8. Well, 5 now, for $95.00 each I couldn't resist  I'll post their condition when I get them on Wednesday.

BTW, these aren't listed on their website because it hasn't been updated. Get the number off the website and call if your interested, they are going quick.

And what's this I hear about Seaside having the exclusive rights to Pumilio shipments from Panama? Could have sworn I read it on this forum someplace....... :twisted:


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2004)

Hi,

I think it's an import from worldwidefauna again...
In europe too, they send frogs.. It seems they have a lot of pumi's... :roll:


----------



## bgexotics (Feb 24, 2004)

I was wondering if anyone else knew about that. I saw them on my wholesale list and was tempted, however I am broke until next week. I have had good luck with their frogs, plus they have an excellant guarantee (5 days). I thought maybe they would get them since they get alot of imports from Panama.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2004)

I forgot to mention that the description sounds like either blue-jean or almirante and not strawberry as advertised. Most likely almirante since that seems to be what's coming out of Panama lately. We'll see....


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

interesting, please keep us posted. Nice price too.


----------



## Moe (Feb 15, 2004)

The importer is Ryan Weaver.

I just hope the price isnt more important than health in this case for you guys.

M.N


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2004)

What do you mean Moe?


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2004)

http://worldwidefauna.com/catalog/defau ... 7ca8f4ce2d

:wink:


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Damn, I've been looking for _Hyla ebraccata_, hopefully some will come in with thee pumilio shipments.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

You can get those CB rather easily Derek.

Sean Stewart has them, Black Jungle has had them occasionally.

They're around.

s


Derek Benson said:


> Damn, I've been looking for _Hyla ebraccata_, hopefully some will come in with thee pumilio shipments.


----------



## Devin Edmonds (Mar 2, 2004)

Scott, are you thinking of H. marmorata? I've never seen Black Jungle or Sean Stewert offer the ebreccata for sale although it's possible that they have and I just haven't seen it.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Scott,

I asked Sean, he said he doesn't have them anymore. I know Patrick sold his group also.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2004)

The Pumilio's came in and I posted a photo (if you can call it that) in the members frogs section.


----------

